# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2004)

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Da das Angeljahr gerade erst anfängt, ist das natürlich ein guter Zeitpunkt: So können wir das Ganze von März 2004 bis März 2005 laufen lassen. 

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Folgende unserer Partner stellen Preise für die Verlosung zur Verfügung:

Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma 
Kunstköderbau Polinski

Die genauen Preise geben wir im Laufe des Wettbewerbs nacheinander bekannt, so dass auch immer ein bisschen Spannung bleibt. Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.

Der Preis für den April ist ein Zubehörpaket von Signalro, der für März kam von Zebco (eine DF - Spinnrute), den Gewinner für April gucken wir gerade aus.

Der Preis für den Mai ist eine Metallica 730 Rolle von unserem Partner Balzer.

Hier könnt Ihr nun nachfolgend Eure Fotos für den Mai einstellen.


----------



## Mysterio (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Ähm, finde eine supergeniale Aktion und Idee. Aber wo ist 'Hier'. Wie kann ich die Fotos einstellen ?

Gruß
Mysterio


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Indem Du auf antworten drückst, dann erscheinen alle Möglichkeiten.
Entweder als link einfügen oder als Anhang.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Dann will ich hier mal den Anfang machen.
Das Foto entstand bei meinem letzten Norwegenurlaub am Krossfjord.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Na dann will ich auch mal!  
Dieses Bild ist gestern Abend entstanden:


----------



## b&z_hunter (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Tach! 
Imressionen vom morgentlichem Kanal.(es sieht so warm aus aber es war schweine Kalt)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Na da kommt doch schon einiges gleich am 1. Mai, nicht schlecht für nen Feiertag, wo eh wenig auf dem AB los ist.
Klasse Jungs und weiter so)


----------



## Lenzibald (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Servus. Na da mach ich doch auch mit. Bildtitel Fischdieb solche Strolche habe ich einige am Teich.


----------



## delir!um (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Die schöne Enz in Bietigheim-Bissingen. Die Rotfedern werden Euch dort nicht enttäuschen. Zur Zeit ist es dort einfach traumhaft. Das Photo hier nochmal in Großformat.


----------



## len (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Dieses Bild ist im schönen Schweden endstanden...
Bei so einem Sonnenuntergang:k  macht das Eisangeln doch gleich doppelt so viel Freude#6 !!!!!

GreeZ @ U all
        Len


----------



## Sharky1 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Sonnenaufgang in der Elbmündung beim Krabbenfischen


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Blick auf den Fjord im April 2004


----------



## Ringelwurm (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Mahlzeit,
Ooch.... nur drei Bilder, für das ganze Jahr...  
da muß ich ja echt sparsam sein...

Sonnenaufgang auf Fehmarn, Ostern 04


----------



## Mefo (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Hi, 
dieses Foto ist heute morgen unm 05:30 gemacht worden .Es Zeigt Heiko beim lockerem Drill mit einem Hornhecht. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Das wird ja immer besser, immer her mit mehr)


----------



## wildbootsman (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Na das wird doch bestimmt eine Menge super Bilder geben. da können wir den gleich einen Angelkalender draus machen???
ich werde auf jeden Fall etwas beisteuern.

Wildi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

So ein Kalender ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, wenn aber schon die Verlage der Angelzeitschriften sowas nicht mehr rausbringen, weils sichs zu schlecht verkauft, müssen wir das ja nicht anfangen)


----------



## andyleverkusen (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Hallo an alle!
Das unten angehängte Bild entstand letzten Sommer am Yachthafen in Leverkusen- Hitdorf, ist ein ehemaliger Handelshafen am Rhein, beim Nachtfischen auf Aal!
Ich finde dieses Bild genial!!!


----------



## Bonifaz (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Aalangeln mit meinem kleinen am 1. Mai.  #:


----------



## Jirko (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

aus aktuellem anlaß auch mal wieder was von mir  #h


----------



## Karstein (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@ Jirko, Du Fiesling!!! Was für ein gemeiner neuer Avatar!!! *snief*


----------



## Karstein (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@ Ossipeter: mein Voting hättest zum Gewinner - tolle Stimmung, super eingefangen - als wäre ich da!


----------



## Supporter (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

hat Jirko sich nen neues Bunutzerbild zugelegt,seit er aus Norge zurück ist?


----------



## tidecutter (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

dann gibts von mir auch eins vom vergangenen jahr aus sveio...


tidecutter


----------



## delir!um (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Komisch, ich dachte es sollen Photos gepostet werden, die im Monat Mai entstanden sind - und das im Jahr 2004.


----------



## fjordbutt (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*



			
				delir!um schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, ich dachte es sollen Photos gepostet werden, die im Monat Mai entstanden sind - und das im Jahr 2004.




du kannst pro jahr drei pics reinstellen, wann diese aufnahmen entstanden sind ist so ziemlich egal. wichtig ist nur, dass du mit einem im mai reingestellten foto nur an der maiverlosung teilnimmst. #6


----------



## Laksos (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Ihr sollt sogar viel mehr (Angel-)Bilder reinstellen!!! Aber außer den 3en fürs Jahr hier im Wettbewerb den Rest bitte ins Bilder- und Videoforum!   

Oder rückt ihr etwa nur Angelfotos heraus, wenn's was zu gewinnen gibt???


----------



## congermichi (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

hallo,

das ist meine tochter isabell 8 jahre mit den ersten selbstgefangenen makrelen. die einzige frau in der familie die beim wort norwegen grinst. ihr zukünftiger mann wirds mir danken. )
es ist aus dem oktober 2003 angelzentrum nähe bergen.

gruß micha


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Servus Also das mit 3 Bildern pro Jahr find ich net so gut. Könnte man das nicht ändern auf 1 bild pro Monat. Dann kann man jeden Monat bei der Verlosung mitmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*



> Servus Also das mit 3 Bildern pro Jahr find ich net so gut. Könnte man das nicht ändern auf 1 bild pro Monat. Dann kann man jeden Monat bei der Verlosung mitmachen.


Haben wir uns auch Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber das bewusst etwas eingegrenzt. Schliesslich soll man ja nicht jedes "beliebige" Bild einstellen, sondern nur die, die man wirklich für gelungen hält und die dem Thema entsprechen.

Zudem nimmt ja jeder, der bei den monatlichen Wettbewerbene mitmacht, am Schlus die Chance bei der Verlosung des Hauptpreises, der Reise von unserem Partner Angelreisen Vögler, mit dabei zu sein.

Stellt Euch auch mal vor, was das für ne Arbeit, wenn jeder 12 Fotos einstellen dürfte bei der Auswahl des Gewinners für den Hauptpreis am Schluss.

Ich denke wenn jeder drei tolle Bilder hat, ist das schon ausreichend (und selten, wenn ich mir meine eigene "Sammlung" angucke, weil wirklich gute Bilder hat man auch wriklich selten.)


----------



## Günniwa (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

die  :b aktion finde ich  #6 , nur 3  :b  sind ok,
nun mal schauen ob das mit mein bild hinhaut.
es entstand in norwegen, titel "the fog" .
über uns war strahlender sonnenschein  und von der küste kam dieser
nebel bzw. wolken wand auf uns zu, war schon ein komisches #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Wewr da reingerät, hat definitv ein Problem.
Klasse Bild


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Ach ist das  schööööön......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Warlich schöne Fotos Sylverpasi, aber sind das auch deine Eigenen? Nicht das es hier ein Problem zwecks Copyride und so gibt.
Auf der anderen Seite ist der Wettbewerb doch auch so gedacht das man selbst fotografierte Bilder hier einstellt. Und nicht von irgendwo her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Stimmt natürlich stuffel (unterstelle natürlich nicht, dass die Fotos nicht von Sylverpasi sind): Müssen schon eigene Fotos sein, schon wegen Urheberrecht!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Oh sorry Leute. Das wusste ich gar nicht. Ich dachte allgemeine Fotos. Leider sind die Fotos nicht von mir. Dann enthalte ich mich natürlich!!! War nicht meine Absicht hier zu betrügen oder so. Da bin ich natürlich ehrlich zu euch. Sowas muss dann auch nicht sein. Mal sehen, ob ich ein geeignetes Foto aus meiner eigenen Feder finde. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

So, hier mein ganzer Stolz! Das ist unser Nachwuchsangler der Kai Marvin.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

hier mal eine Abendstimmung


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@Andreas Thomsen 
wo war denn das? 
ist ja eine atemberaubende Kulisse .... richtig Geil


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Moin Franz,
das Foto ( Diapositiv) ist bei mir in Plön aufgenommen. Noch mit alter Mittelformatkamera ohne Automatik und so. Hilfsmittel zur intensiveren Farbwiedergabe ein Polarisationsfilter.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@ Sylerpasi: 
Ist ok)
Aber haste nicht ein schönes eigenes Foto???
Wäre doch auch was)


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Ich denke heute Abend werd ich welche beim Angeln machen. Heute Abend geht´s los auf Aal, da wird bestimmt ein gutes entstehen. Gruss Dennis


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Auf diesem Foto sind mein Cousin altersalat und ich mit unserem Fang. Das Foto ist am letzten wochenende entstanden und die "große"Forelle hatte ursprünglich 35cm.  :m


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@Andreas
"da legst di nieder" wie wir in Bayern sagen, das Foto hat was... echt traumhaft !


----------



## Fisher (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

geil....
dieses foddo mit der rießen kleinen forelle ist ja wirklich der hammer...
wie habtz ihr das gemacht?

hab mich ehrlichgesagt erst erschrocken...

ähm mal ne frage... wurde der / die gewinner/inn für den april schon genannt?

gruß fisher #:


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@Fisher

Forelle auf neutralen Hintergrund fotographiert, dann Hintergrund als Transparent eingestellt und einfach drübergelegt! (Geht ganz einfach mit Paint shop pro und anderen).
Kann es dir auch noch mal in hoher auflösung schicken, das hätte aber glaub hier die Ladezeiten gesprengt(hab 56k)


----------



## Fisher (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

hi ähm was ist für dich neutraler hintergrund???
kann man dieses programm aus dem netz ziehen?

gruß fisher #6


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Neutral = Einfarbig möglichst genau die Gegenfarbe zum Fisch.
Das Programm gibs in jedem PC geschäfft. Heißt Paint Shop Pro 8


----------



## hardliner (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Dies ist mein derzeitiger Favorit#6


----------



## Tiffy (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Ich hab auch mal eins....


----------



## RaLoeck (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Flokenes, im April dieses Jahres


----------



## Jirko (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

hallo raloeck #h

dein pic ist ne stramme vorlage, die schwer zu toppen ist - gigantisch #6 gratulation für diesen meisterschuß #h


----------



## Laksos (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Jo, starkes Bild!

Ist der Möwe rechts unten schlecht vom Fliegen?


----------



## norge_klaus (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Ich traute meinen Augen nicht - eine MEERJUNGFRAU in meinem Wohnzimmer. 
 #u  #u


----------



## delir!um (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*



			
				fischkopf schrieb:
			
		

> Auf diesem Foto sind mein Cousin altersalat und ich mit unserem Fang. Das Foto ist am letzten wochenende entstanden und die "große"Forelle hatte ursprünglich 35cm. :m


Für mich sieht es zu sehr montiert aus.


----------



## fjordbutt (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

*WOW* starkes bild raloeck #6  #r


----------



## Garfield0815 (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Der Stubentiger unserer Nachbarn gönnt sich nen Schluck aus unserem Gartenteich.
Wenigstens hat er die Fische in Ruhe gelassen :q  :q


----------



## Fisher (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

ähm ja...

mal ne frage...

wurde denn der gewinner für april schon bekanntgegeben...?

entweder bin ich blind oder ihr im verzug...

tolle bilder für den monat mai dabei...

gruß fisher #v


----------



## petipet (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@RaLoeck,

ich fotografiere seit 40 Jahren analog und jetzt auch digital (Canon D10), habe bestimmt schon geldmäßig einen 500er Fiat für Fotozeitschriften in den letzten Jahrzehnten ausgegeben. Dein Bild ist Spitze. Gerade weil ich noch nicht in Norge war, gibt es die Stimmung rüber, die ich mir von meinem Wunschland vorstelle.

Gruß...Peter #h


----------



## Adrian* (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

ach so geht das....danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*



> entweder bin ich blind oder ihr im verzug...


Du nicht blind, wir im Verzug, weil die Entscheidung wirklich nicht gerade einfach ist, zudem noch die ganzen Feiertage:
ABER es wird auf jeden Fall wieder einen Gewinner geben)


----------



## rave-master15 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Hier nen Foto von meinem Bruder der immer mehr fängt als ich 

Hoffe das Foto gefällt euch! Bisschen schlechte Quali aber das zählt ja nicht sondern die Emotionen!


----------



## Luzifer (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Suchfoto angeln in Norge na wer findet den Fehler


----------



## Hulk (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Soo Sitze Ich am Wasser


----------



## sebastian (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Hier meines. Das von meiner ersten 1.47kg Regenbogenforelle hab ich nur analog  #t .
Toll das Board lässt mich nicht weil das Foto schon wo drinnen ist !


----------



## nissi0815 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Sehr schöner Sonnenaufgang beim Karpfenangeln an unserem Vereinsbaggersee.


----------



## Jo (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Mein Lieblingsfoto vom letzten Jahr:

Sonnenaufgang....oder doch Sonnenuntergang ;+ ..... am Nordkapp.


----------



## petipet (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Hier ein Bild, Morgenstimmung an der Fehmarnsundbrücke. Beton liebe ich ja an und für sich nicht. Aber diese Brücke hat was.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## petipet (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Sorry, krieg das Bild einfach nicht hochgeladen. Arbeite daran.
Gruß...Peter #t


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

hier kommt das bild von petipet. Hochladen geht peter, vieleicht mag er den namen des bildes nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*



> Hoffe das Foto gefällt euch! Bisschen schlechte Quali aber das zählt ja nicht sondern die Emotionen!


So is dat))))))


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

OK! Von uns aus unserem Cape Coral - Urlaub 2004

Fischmäulchen und Nick_A


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Oh, das sind ja wieder erstklassige Bilder. #6  #6  #r  #r 
Aber Fischmäulchen, da hast Du ja auf einmal dein ganzes Pulver verschossen. Denn Du weist ja das bloß 3 Bilder pro Jahr und Member in den Wettbewerb gehen. Oder wusstest Du das nicht..... Wäre ja echt schade.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@stuffel

... Nick_A kann ja noch 3 Photos reinstellen #6


----------



## petipet (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

entschuldigen sie bitte, test


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Klasse Bilder


----------



## petipet (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@all Boardies,#q :m 

sorry, ich Esel hatte riesige Probleme, ein pic anzuhängen. Auf die Sprünge hat mich dann LACHSY gebracht. Mann, was muß ich dieses Boardie genervt haben. Aber sie ist eine Power-Frau und schwer in Ordnung. An und für sich klar... Ruhrpottfrau, das sind die härtesten... die halten auch schon mal einen petipet Quälgeist Sonntag- Vormittag, bis zur Dämmerung aus. Danke, Lachsy.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Null problemo Peter, ich helfe doch gerne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg Lachsy


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Wieder erstklassige Bilder ! 

@Thomas: Verliert ihr nicht langsam den Überblick ? Ich meine wegen der "nur drei Bilder pro Boardi" ? Das war doch für das Jahr, nicht pro Monat !???


----------



## skipandi (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*





Hallo Leute,dieses Foto ist zur Zeit mein Favorit.Aufgenommen am 20.03.04
nordwestlich von Storfosna.


----------



## PASA (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Das Bild zeigt warum wir auch an diesem Tag nicht geangelt haben. (Letzte Woche in Norwegen am Travafjord)

Grüße


----------



## PASA (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Warum kann ich nichts erkennen?


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@ Pasa

Klick auf Dein Bild und Du wirst wieder etwas sehen. :m 

Übrigens...ein echt klasse Foto.
Da sollte man echt zu Hause bleiben.
Zeigt es doch deutlich wie gefährlich die See werden kann.


----------



## PASA (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

@ Dorsch1

Mit dem draufklicken ist schon klar, aber warum ist nichts in der Vorschau zu sehen?

Leider hatten wir einige Tage solches Wetter, wenn man eine Woche oben ist und drei Tage überhaupt nicht ans Rausfahren zu denken ist, dann ist es schon schade, zumal die meiten anderen Tage das Wetter auch nicht grade gut war.


----------



## rave-master15 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

WIrklich schöne Bilder hier.

Bei solchem Wetter würde ich auch net angeln gehen.
#4


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Hier mein Versuch   Auch Wölfe kann man küssen, abergaaannnz vorsichtig


----------



## rave-master15 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Wann wird der Gewinner Preis gegeben`?


----------



## vanHalen1970 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Hi, da will ich als Neuling mal schnell noch für Mai mein Bild reinstellen.

Der Stachelritter ist mir bei Testwürfen mit meinem neuen Gerät ( soll endlich nach Jahren auf Zander gehen ) an die Angel gegangen ( Gummifisch ) am 30.05.04. Sehr zur Freude meiner Tochter, die vorher noch nie einen Barsch aus der Nähe gesehen hat....na ja, ist ja kein Kapitaler, aber ein schön gezeichneter Fisch, der sich nach dem Foto unbeschadet wieder in die Dove-Elbe zu seinen Kumpels gesellt hat.


----------



## Globetrotter (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

Dieses Bild entstand in Norwegen bei meinem letzten Urlaub !!

Globetrotter


----------



## kanalbulle (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Mai*

wie soll ich diesen riesen Fisch bloß hier rauf bekommen #c 
Zum Glück haben wir den Kran neben uns #v


----------

